# Incredibles 2 trailer



## Veho (Nov 18, 2017)

​

Ayyyyy.


Full trailer up: 

​


Ayyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## NicoAICP (Nov 18, 2017)

I hope this will be atleast as good as the first one


----------



## migles (Nov 18, 2017)

you stole it from the shoutbox without telling didn't you?

please no 2017 influence stuff in it like their version of minions or memes :C


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Nov 18, 2017)

I've been waiting soooo long for this movie, and finally they released a teaser!


----------



## Xanthe (Nov 18, 2017)

I had a minor fan girl squeal. I'm a 17 year old boy.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 18, 2017)

Kinda hard to believe I'm actually hyped for a Pixar movie, yet here I am. The teaser was good, Let's see if the movie can live up to the hype!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 19, 2017)

YOU HAVE A POWER!!!! Yeah baby!  I will waiting for this!


----------



## Bernhard (Nov 19, 2017)

dam i am happy to see a sequal ;p


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 19, 2017)

I could have sworn there was already a sequel.
I enjoyed the first one, but that was a long time ago. Not sure I'll bother with this one.


----------



## NicoAICP (Nov 19, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I could have sworn there was already a sequel.
> I enjoyed the first one, but that was a long time ago. Not sure I'll bother with this one.


I could swear that too, but it seems like there were 2 video games of it.


----------



## lordkaos (Nov 19, 2017)

nice, I just hope they re-release the incredibles on 3D too.


----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2018)

Full trailer up.
Added to first post. 

Ayyyyyyy.


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 16, 2018)

Well I'm 42 years old ....and this is probably the film I'm looking forward to the most this year 
It CAN'T be as good as the first though, can it? *crosses fingers*


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 16, 2018)

You could call me a pessimist or whatever, buy my expectations are as low as possible.
I feel something is off with this movie.
And I was a fan of Pixar movies, including Incredibles. A long time ago.


----------



## Chary (Feb 16, 2018)

As someone who's not a huuuuge Pixar fan, I'm not too interested. The couldn't get the sequel to Finding Nemo right, so expectations are set to low, for now.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 17, 2018)

New trailer out!



Is showtime! Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Samsung64 (Apr 21, 2018)

wow i cant wait . Grow up with this movie watched 3 times a day for a year . Hope it will be as good as the first


----------

